# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > WORKOUT AND TRAINING >  Cardio while bulking up: Should I do them?

## T-101

Hi,

New member to this board  :Smilie: 

Lemme see...I'm 5'8", 160+lbs and trying to shoot for the 200+ lbs while bulking (will probably take some years). Is it recommended that cardio be done regularly while bulking? If not, ok then. If so, what's the most recommended frequency in doing cardio; what time of day do you do it while bulking?

I asked this because I'm not really doing much cardio, and I notice that my "love-handles" are like "growing" along with my muscles heheheh  :Smilie:

----------


## bex

I would do some cardi and abb work while bulking you want to bulk more muscle than fat but dont do over to much cardio.KEEP THE DIET CLEAN high cal high pro and low fat..

----------


## fastman

The problem with cardio while bulking is not that it burns muscle. You really don't burn that much muscle unless you go anaerobic, and even then you will gain more then you loose.

The problem with going too hard with cardio is that it will make you more tired and hurt your lifting. You don't want to tire your muscles out and not to be able to lift as much, since that is what your focus is at.

So some cardio is good for overall fitness, but don't let it affect the weights.

----------


## Shredz

i wouldn't do any cardio..unless you are involved in some sports...when you do cardio...you are buring all the extra calories you need to use for growing...do abs..of course so when you cut down..they will be hard..but no cardio until then

----------


## Capital X

I would suggest that you keep up some form of cardio, 2-3 times per week. You want to build but at the same time you don't want to have to loose a tonne of fat when you are cutting down. Do it after your workout for no more than 20-30 minutes. Make sure you replenish your blood sugar right after.

Capital X

----------


## Mallet

If your going to BULK then BULK bro! NO CARDIO!

If your going to CUT then CUT bro! LOTS OF CARDIO!



 :Strong Smiley:

----------


## PaPaPumP

Ohhh no...bro, you must be getting confused as hell. I want you to listen what everyone has to say, but make an informed decision after what I type. Cardio needs to be maintained, even while bulking. And here's why. Your heart. Plain and simple. There is no way to effectively work your heart with anaerobic work, you need to be doing some form of cardio 2-3 times a week for no more than 30 minutes like my bro Capital X said. If you do no cardiovascular while you are bulking, yes you main gain a couple more lbs faster, but it will probably be fat anyway, plus your heart will not get stronger with the rest of your body. This is why obese people who do nothing but sit on the couch have a higher risk of heart disease(Bad cardiovascular health). It isn't just some sort of coincidence. 2-3 times a week, WHENEVER you can fit it in to your schedule (since your primary goal is not to lose weight, rather keep the heart healthy).

Good luck. :Welcome:

----------


## Mallet

I understand what your saying PAPA.

But when I train with weights, I only rest 30sec to 60 sec
between sets, and go from 1 exercise to the next.Trust me my heart is beating! Here's a dumb question? but have you ever done squats,deadlifts,clean and jerks with little rest inbetween sets? Holy s**t I feel like I just ran a marathon! Iknow your going to say that's anearobic, but anearobic's work the heart muscles to

The reason I say this is because whenever I incorporate cardio
into my bulking cycles,my strength and weight don't go up the same 
as when I avoid cardio. granted some of the extra weight is fat
ofcourse? But that's only 10-12 weeks that I don't do cardio!
Then when I cut after the 10-12 weeks I do cardio 5 days a week
and my heart and lungs feel great! I could go forever on my stairmaster,or recumbant bike. so I'm not suggesting to never do cardio, just not while bulking JMO



 :Welcome:   :Welcome:

----------


## PaPaPumP

Ya bro...I know what you are talking about with those squats...they are a killer...same with deads, just did that today in fact. Yes, well..working that fast during bulking could make up for lack of cardio. Just make sure you are resting enough so your lifts keep increasing. 

Hell, I just threw my two Abe's in...do whatever the hell you want. :LOL:

----------


## dino2

I love walking, every day a steady walk for half an hour outdoors.

It clears your mind too.

----------


## PaPaPumP

Well, dino....loook where you live! If we go for a walk out here, we're bound to get shot or have basiclus anthracis thrown at us. (Formally known as anthrax)



You go for a walk, you're bound to have a beautiful blonde jump on you and proceed to slob your knob. There's a difference! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  


 :Smilie:

----------


## Tobey

> _Originally posted by dino2_ 
> *I love walking, every day a steady walk for half an hour outdoors.
> 
> It clears your mind too.*


Be careful dino,
Where as walking is great for circulation it rarelly get's your heart rate up high enough to burn off any excess body fat.

I really can't believe some of the response on this post. No cardio is like asking for fat deposits to just appear. Reguardles if you are on a cycle or not, I am assuming that since you are trying to bulk you are on a bulking diet. Now if you are young enough or you just have the metabolism of a teenager then you might reconsider cardio but even then the benfits to the heart are ten fold in favor of a good cardio reoutine on a regular basis.

IC

----------

